

Ask HN: Are you selling, holding, or buying your Bitcoins? Why? - austenallred


======
Spendar89
Holding, but growing skeptical that this sort of growth is sustainable. It
currently makes no sense to purchase anything with Bitcoins, when one will
certainly be worth more tomorrow than it is worth today.

------
taternuts
I bought .2 BTC just for shits and gigs in May, and I guess I'll be holding on
to it. If there is ever another huge downswing in value then I might buy up
some more (depending on how low it goes)

------
jaxn
Mining.

Why, because I had $30 to waste and wanted to learn about it. Bought a simple
USB miner. Using a pool at at 0.00063331 BTC since Saturday morning. Pretty
sure I am never going to break-even, but it was just an experiment to try and
understand Bitcoin.

------
atox
Holding, since I only have 1 coin and selling it would make no noticeable
difference to me right now.

I prefer holding and hoping for the 1/1000 chance that it ever might be worth
$20000+

------
RougeFemme
Holding. With its recent growth, I view Bitcoin as much more of a (highly)
speculative investment than a form of currency. Curious to see how Bitcoin's
rivals fare and how they impact Bitcoin.

~~~
arisAlexis
Bitcoin is a form of currency everyone uses as an investment because its not
very usable as a currency. makes total sense.

~~~
notdrunkatall
Welcome to humanity.

------
hkarthik
Holding right now, but if I see a correction over the next few days I will buy
more. My goal is to get to 100BTC and then just sit on it for a while, with
some slow withdrawals as needed.

------
andrewhillman
I am living vicariously through my friend who got in at $12. He unloaded
$150,000 this week. He thinks its the new Gold and will hit $2K next year.

------
seiji
You left out the most common way: stealing your way to the top by breaking
into insecure centrally managed wallet sites.

------
a3voices
Holding. They've had 10x growth per year roughly. It would be smartest to hold
them long term, in my opinion.

------
ratsimihah
I'm holding on to them because coinbase is taking forever to validate my bank
account.

------
OafTobark
Holding and potentially more buying. I'll sell when I feel its a good time to
sell.

------
wozniacki
I fully expect it to go to the low $4000s by the beginning of the holiday
season, perhaps even by early December.

